# IDENTIFICAO DE ESPCIES > Invertebrados > Camares >  Macrobrachium rosenbergii?? - Camaro ou uma lagosta? o q ser???

## Solange lima

*Taa aquiii.. olha gente!
Desculpaa ainda sou meio galega(no sei mexer ainda direito) nesse site.. rsrsr

Diga a.. Camaro ou uma lagosta???

bjs e obrigada___________-*   :SbSalut:

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

No d para ver foto nenhuma. Assim no d para identificar.

----------


## Solange lima

Ps :Big Grin: esculpem no conseguir postar a foto...  :yb620: 
Esse site  meio dificil de se mexeer..

maiis em breve tentarei colocar a foto..
abraos sol.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

ol, podes usar o http://photobucket.com para colocar fotos online  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva Solange 

Pela tua descrio parece tratar-se do Macrobrachium rosenbergii...um camaro de gua doce com fase larvar em gua salobra...e este camaro no  boa noticia... um camaro de gua doce oriundo do sudeste asitico, Austrlia, e criado um pouco por todo o planeta para efeitos comerciais alimentares dado que atinge elevado peso e tamanho, um "leviat" que no caso de Santo Amaro do Maranho, ou os Lenis Maranhenses, ter fugido de uma criao comercial e tornou-se numa espcie invasora de um ecossistema particularmente delicado.

Abaixo segue a explicao que te dei no tpico de apresentao dos membros e que agora tenho a certeza pela fotografia que colocaste no teu perfil pessoal






> Postado originalmente por Solange lima
>  				[I
> 
> *Taa aquiii.. olha gente!
> Desculpaa ainda sou meio galega(no sei mexer ainda direito) nesse site.. rsrsr
> 
> Diga a.. Camaro ou uma lagosta???
> 
> bjs e obrigada___________-* [/I]
> ...




Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Solange lima

*Rapazz at q enfim q essa imagem saiu j tava tristee.. 
Porque no conseguia colocar.. enfim...  
Multissimooo obrigada p/ter me respondido, sua explicao foi bem  convincente... 

Um grande abrao e bom fds_______________*

----------

